

HTML5 version of Todoist with offline support and stunning perfomance - amix
http://todoist.com/html5

======
thesteg
I'm blown away by the speed. Can you share a few on the architecture behind to
archive this? Edit: I just saw on your blog that you already working on a blog
post. I'm looking forward :)

